# fat girls admirers?



## shocksl (Jun 19, 2012)

Do any of you guys fancy or like fat girls?


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

no


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

we wont judge you if you like the chub, maybe a little


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

haha only if they have pretty faces, but there is a limit, i dont mind chub but when they are FAT then it kind of puts me off.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Non existant hence the diet lmao


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't mind chubby but fat is unattractive and unhealthy.

I mean if we talking Nigella sorta size then yes gladly cause i think she's a fox.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

no not at all, but i've done a couple for the laugh.


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

smashed a chubsta Saturday night was a great cardio workout, you can put so much more work into them

chubsta have to have amazing tits and really pretty faces though to make the grade


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

I like any girl who makes me smile, laugh , love and be happy.... don't matter how they look as long as they have respect for themselves and other people..

I would rather have a larger woman that makes me feel great than a awesomely fit woman that makes me feel miserable !!


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> I like any girl who makes me smile, laugh , love and be happy.... don't matter how they look as long as they have respect for themselves and other people..
> 
> I would rather have a larger woman that makes me feel great than a awesomely fit woman that makes me feel miserable !!


sounds like an excuse ;-)


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> I like any girl who makes me smile, laugh , love and be happy.... don't matter how they look as long as they have respect for themselves and other people..
> 
> I would rather have a larger woman that makes me feel great than a awesomely fit woman that makes me feel miserable !!


Flinty, what an awesome post!

Just lately the attitude shown regarding overweight people, especially women, has shocked me. I didn't realise what a lot of prejudiced people there on this site lately.

Fat people are still people. Anyone (especially women) coming to this site looking to lose weight and get fit would be put off by the sickening attitude shown by some of you.

I think the 'Fatists' are painting a negative picture of UK-M as, for the most part, people here are willing to help others to get fitter.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> I like any girl who makes me smile, laugh , love and be happy.... don't matter how they look as long as they have respect for themselves and other people..
> 
> I would rather have a larger woman that makes me feel great than a awesomely fit woman that makes me feel miserable !!


Emotional lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> I like any girl who makes me smile, laugh , love and be happy.... don't matter how they look as long as they have respect for themselves and other people..
> 
> I would rather have a larger woman that makes me feel great than a awesomely fit woman that makes me feel miserable !!


You on PCT mate ? :whistling: But seriously i agree with every word (and i like my girls abit chubby  )


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

fat? no.

chubby? maybe. gotta be pretty, have a big ass and titties with minimal gut. like a latina :thumbup1:


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Its all about the proportions , don't mind a bit of chub but got to be in the right places


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

Leigh L said:


> Flinty, what an awesome post!
> 
> Just lately the attitude shown regarding overweight people, especially women, has shocked me. I didn't realise what a lot of prejudiced people there on this site lately.
> 
> ...


Sorry for having an opinion, i also don't like mint chocolate chip ice cream. I'm so sickening!


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

What's you guys idea of 'fat'?

Fat in my eyes is like... people whos tricep flab covers their elbows and bellys hang over their trousers :no:

I have a major preference for curvy women like Mariah Carey/Beyonce/Christina Aguilera or Susanna Reid from good morning TV :wub:

Not into skinny women one bit


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

NFS said:


> Sorry for having an opinion, i also don't like mint chocolate chip ice cream. I'm so sickening!


An opinion is fine but if it's offensive, it's often preferable not to share it in the way it's been shown on UK-M recently. For example, UK-M wouldn't tolerate such prejudice against black people, muslims, alcoholics, etc and prejudice is just what's being shown here.

This particular thread is about fat women but what about fat men? Sexist also then.

I watched Black Mirror - 15 million merits, the other night and felt disgusted by it. The fatist attitude is like that on here sometimes.

PS I love mint chocolate chip ice cream


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Leigh L said:


> Flinty, what an awesome post!
> 
> Just lately the attitude shown regarding overweight people, especially women, has shocked me. I didn't realise what a lot of prejudiced people there on this site lately.
> 
> ...


Well, of course the fat people can come here to lose weight. And once they have, they can make fun of other fat people.


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

Leigh L said:


> An opinion is fine but if it's offensive, it's often preferable not to share it in the way it's been shown on UK-M recently. For example, UK-M wouldn't tolerate such prejudice against black people, muslims, alcoholics, etc and prejudice is just what's being shown here.
> 
> This particular thread is about fat women but what about fat men? Sexist also then.
> 
> ...


I agree and i didn't think my post was particularly offensive, but i also think that people are fat through choice not DNA, race or religion. same goes for addicts. how many people on here would openly date a drug addict or alcoholic?


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

NFS said:


> I agree and i didn't think my post was particularly offensive, but i also think that people are fat through choice not DNA, race or religion. same goes for addicts. how many people on here would openly date a drug addict or alcoholic?


Sorry, No your post wasn't particularly offensive, I was talking more of the recent threads on here.

And while I agree to an extent about choice, many fat people find themselves fat because of experiences and circumstance, in the same way that drug addicts, alcoholics etc do.

If the person I loved happened to be an alcoholic, drug addict, overeater etc that's fine. It's the person I would love. I'd hope their behaviour didn't change to such an extent that my feelings changed but I would try to help them, not bully and belittle them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2014)

Doesn't bother me in the slightest, as stated if that person makes you feel the bollacks then yes. These so called fit birds everyone aspires too, is ludicrous.

What makes me laugh is male members, talking sh1te like, I smashed one the other night, wind your necks in, cause it's really sounds pathetic


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Leigh L said:


> Sorry, No your post wasn't particularly offensive, I was talking more of the recent threads on here.
> 
> And while I agree to an extent about choice, many fat people find themselves fat because of experiences and circumstance, in the same way that drug addicts, alcoholics etc do.
> 
> If the person I loved happened to be an alcoholic, drug addict, overeater etc that's fine. It's the person I would love. I'd hope their behaviour didn't change to such an extent that my feelings changed but I would try to help them, not bully and belittle them.


while your intention is admirable, how many relationships have broken up because someone became addicted to drugs or alcohol? quite alot i would imagine and when the person who the left the relationship has done so on these grounds they are often hailed as a hero for doing so and not staying with 'such a loser'

now on the other hand someone was to become an overeater, as you put it and the person was to leave, they would be demonised for being a 'fatist'

while in your eyes they are the same, the response to each differs vastly

just my take on it


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Leigh L said:


> Flinty, what an awesome post!
> 
> Just lately the attitude shown regarding overweight people, especially women, has shocked me. I didn't realise what a lot of prejudiced people there on this site lately.
> 
> ...


I have to say that you took the words right out of my mouth.

Yes it's a forum and most people love to spew nonsense here and there but in reality I'd bet we ALL know, respect, care for and love close friends or family members who might be overweight. There is no chance in hell some of these comments would ever be said so those people who are overweight, regardless of whether you think it's 'healthy/ideal'. Just saying..


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> Just lately the attitude shown regarding overweight people, especially women, has shocked me. I didtn't realise what a lot of prejudiced people there on this site lately.
> 
> Fat people are still people. Anyone (especially women) coming to this site looking to lose weight and get fit would be put off by the sickening attitude shown by some of you.
> 
> I think the 'Fatists' are painting a negative picture of UK-M as, for the most part, people here are willing to help others to get fitter.


The fact its a site dedicated to bodybuilding/ bodybuilders should be a clue.

Im not racist, im not fascist but I hate fat people.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

saxondale said:


> The fact its a site dedicated to bodybuilding/ bodybuilders should be a clue.
> 
> Im not racist, im not fascist but I hate fat people.


JUST WOW ....


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

this thread seems to have taken a different direction...

as people we all have different struggles in life. eating disorders, drug addiction, mental health issues or whatever. a close friend of mine struggles with alcohol, after a night out he gets a craving to keep drinking. in the past hes been ****ed all week and just called in sick cos he cant leave the pub. he knows what hes doing will ultimately ruin his life, and has seeked help already. theres plenty of sad case examples to look at around here like. but he fights it all the time, there isnt a social occasion that doesnt seem to involve alcohol, he will drink 1 pint and go home or drink non alcoholic beer all night just so it looks like he's drinking and people leave him alone haha.

he has said before that he wont end up like those other losers, hes gonna get his **** together, save the money that he would spend in the pub and go on holiday. and he has. he's been on two holidays in the last 6 months. i admire his courage and self discipline he has to stick with it as well as he does.

my point is that everyone has a choice. just not everyone wants to try hard enough.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Chubby maybe yeah nice rack on her and banging. Fat and unhealthy, not a chance lol.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

beauty comes in all shapes and sizes 

as long as they are healthy and happy who cares.... though there are limits to what I personally find attractive


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

saxondale said:


> The fact its a site dedicated to bodybuilding/ bodybuilders should be a clue.
> 
> Im not racist, im not fascist but I hate fat people.


Isnt that abit extreme ? My granmothers a heavy sett woman shes had 3 kids and has done manual farm labor all of her life , my ex was chubby but she trained Tae Kwon Do and was pretty fit in that sense, she eats healthy & is a healthy young woman but she is still chubby. (THATS GENETICS).


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

saxondale said:


> The fact its a site dedicated to bodybuilding/ bodybuilders should be a clue.
> 
> *Im not racist, im not fascist but I hate fat people*.


You said recently in a thread that you'd class anyone above 20% body fat percentage as fat.

Looking in your journal you are in that category, so you hate yourself then?


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

I love curvy women skinny women I just feel like I am going to snap them plus curvy women are like rabbits in bed I find are always up for anything


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Smitch said:


> You said recently in a thread that you'd class anyone above 20% body fat percentage as fat.
> 
> Looking in your journal you are in that category, so you hate yourself then?


His comment sort of p!ssed me off but i still respect him as a member .


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> beauty comes in all shapes and sizes


Hi, my name is beauty


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> Isnt that abit extreme ? My granmothers a heavy sett woman shes had 3 kids and has done manual farm labor all of her life , my ex was chubby but she trained Tae Kwon Do and was pretty fit in that sense, she eats healthy & is a healthy young woman but she is still chubby.* (THATS GENETICS).*


I call bull****, just on that bit sorry.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

infernal0988 said:


> Isnt that abit extreme ? My granmothers a heavy sett woman shes had 3 kids and has done manual farm labor all of her life , my ex was chubby but she trained Tae Kwon Do and was pretty fit in that sense, she eats healthy & is a healthy young woman but she is still chubby. (THATS GENETICS).


I'm the heaviest woman in my taekwondo class, but also one of the strongest......swings and roundabouts - the lighter girls are faster but not nearly as powerful.....I just have to play to my strengths....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

NFS said:


> I call bull****, just on that bit sorry.


What about bodytypes? Ecto, meso and endomorphs - people are all differently built - I'm never ever going to be a bikini competitor, even if I dieted to very low bodyfat, I'm just not built that way...I'd still look like a rottweiler standing next to a whippet :lol:


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

Beklet said:


> What about bodytypes? Ecto, meso and endomorphs - people are all differently built - I'm never ever going to be a bikini competitor, even if I dieted to very low bodyfat, I'm just not built that way...I'd still look like a rottweiler standing next to a whippet :lol:


"Chubby" isnt a bodytype, Im Natraully big, but if i dieted down and had no muscle to an unhealthy level i could look like a ecto. just saying i dont believe in genetics controlling fat cells. that's lifestyle.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

guys can seems thread has turned into another 'fat ppl are evil' vs 'skinny ****s cant handle a real woman' debacle

so lets get this back on point....

SO WHO WOULD ACTIVELY SEEK OUT AND HUMP SOMEONE OVERWEIGHT MALE OR FEMALE


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

I have been out with everything from a 5'4" size 8 to a six foot size 16...actually there's an 18 in there somewhere too I think....

What wins it for me is a whole bunch of things, including whether they're damn sexy...which is mainly on the inside anyway. As a general rule though I MUCH prefer curves and meat to some stick insect. Just don't find skinny girls that attractive usually - slim yes..sometimes...skinny no.

I mean ffs...if nothing else - I'm think I'm skinny enough I don't need it reinforced - it would be like two xylophones colliding. Not good..


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

NFS said:


> I call bull****, just on that bit sorry.


Well iknow my gran mother & my ex and lastly named is probably fitter then you are.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

NFS said:


> "Chubby" isnt a bodytype, Im Natraully big, but if i dieted down and had no muscle to an unhealthy level i could look like a ecto. just saying i dont believe in genetics controlling fat cells. that's lifestyle.


But endos DO have more bodyfat than ectos...they naturally put down more fat....sure it can be controlled with a very strict diet, as many endos compete in bodybuilding but it's certainly not something they would do year round - it's not healthy or sustainable. Some people just store more fat than others, even if they don't overeat.

I did actively seek out a fat bloke once.....not because he was fat, but because I liked him and he was funny......(not that it really went anywhere lol)


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Some of the best bangs I've had have been with fatties, don't know if its the extra friction or maybe I'm just really into them but I wana come pretty quick!


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> Well iknow my gran mother & my ex and lastly named is probably fitter then you are.


yeah you do, and she probably is, i never said they wasn't. i just don't believe in genetics, i believe in hard work and persistence. that's all no disrespect to your or anyone else


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

Beklet said:


> But endos DO have more bodyfat than ectos...they naturally put down more fat....sure it can be controlled with a very strict diet, as many endos compete in bodybuilding but it's certainly not something they would do year round - it's not healthy or sustainable. Some people just store more fat than others, even if they don't overeat.
> 
> I did actively seek out a fat bloke once.....not because he was fat, but because I liked him and he was funny......(not that it really went anywhere lol)


It was my opinion. I dont believe its all genetics thats all.

so you liked the personality nothing wrong with that


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> guys can seems thread has turned into another 'fat ppl are evil' vs 'skinny ****s cant handle a real woman' debacle
> 
> so lets get this back on point....
> 
> SO WHO WOULD ACTIVELY SEEK OUT AND HUMP SOMEONE OVERWEIGHT MALE OR FEMALE


Deffo a bigger man for me...x


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

amy_robin said:


> Deffo a bigger man for me...x


hey bby, you see my fat belly in the pics i posted? lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

got nothing against chubby girls, they can be very sexy, but there is nothing more hideous than a fat chick who dresses like she is size 8 and forces herself into clothing that is too small and then hangs out over it.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> hey bby, you see my fat belly in the pics i posted? lol


Haha nooooo!! Lol I just like a great big lump of a man thays my preference not a couch potato...power lifter style....worlds strongest man is my equivalent to babestation x


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

amy_robin said:


> Haha nooooo!! Lol I just like a great big lump of a man thays my preference not a couch potato...power lifter style....worlds strongest man is my equivalent to babestation x


oh well yeah i'd be no use to ya then lol

check out the vids i put up of klokov if thats your thing, guy is a beast


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

NFS said:


> yeah you do, and she probably is, i never said they wasn't. i just don't believe in genetics, i believe in hard work and persistence. that's all no disrespect to your or anyone else


Some people are genetically pre disposed to putting on fat easier then others & have a slower metabolism.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> SO WHO WOULD ACTIVELY SEEK OUT AND HUMP SOMEONE OVERWEIGHT MALE OR FEMALE


Yes, have done and would again, we all have different tastes but there are some stunning size 14/16/18 women out there.

It seems the differences between curvy/chubby/overweight/fat/obese are a little blurred on here.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

the only time I've fancied an over weight girl was when my wife was pregnant.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Brook877 said:


> Yes, have done and would again, we all have different tastes but there are some stunning size 14/16/18 women out there.
> 
> It seems the differences between curvy/chubby/overweight/fat/obese are a little blurred on here.


true that and what ppl seem to be focusing on is just one word in the thread title 'fat' i mean id bang a 'fat' girl if she was pretty not just for the weight tho and she would be in with a better shout than an ugly skinny chick


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

HalfManHalfRusk said:


> I nailed one on Friday, must have been about 20 clem. I couldnt get my arms round her to touch her ****. Probs wont be doing that again in a hurry to be honest.


Haha I knew as soon as I read this post it must be someone from around Sunderland or Washington using the word 'clem'


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Would I ever date a fat chick?

Fvck no...I weigh 65KG, I'd fear for my life.

Ask me again once I reach my 90Kg goal.


----------



## jackdaw (Jun 18, 2014)

A little chubby maybe yes, but fat as in "shapeless".. eew, no way.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

lickatsplit said:


> the only time I've fancied an over weight girl was when my wife was pregnant.


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

picsornowife


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> Flinty, what an awesome post!
> 
> Just lately the attitude shown regarding overweight people, especially women, has shocked me. I didn't realise what a lot of prejudiced people there on this site lately.
> 
> ...


I agree.

they're usually the same assh0les who are not liked in the real world and will probably find a lot of past statements from them complaining about how women are snakes with t1ts who cheat, lie, take them for a ride and have a long record of multiple past relationship problems.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

Nothing like nuzzling around in-between two rashed up, spotty darkened inner thighs , decorated with veins and cellulite trying to find the right sweaty spot !!!


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

smasshing a chubs! fcuk that it's like pushing a wheel barrow with a flat tyre

like to be able to throw them round a bit and flip them over without a block and tackle


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with a size 14/16. If she has a pretty face, nice boobs and curvy hips then deffo would smash her right the fcuk in.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I did a massively fat bird when I was young and actually felt physically sick after


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I did a massively fat bird when I was young and actually felt physically sick after


I once ate a fat bird out, still cringing to this day.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I did a massively fat bird when I was young and actually felt physically sick after


I hate that when you see a flap and have to identify whether it's a boob or a bingo wing.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> I once ate a fat bird out, still cringing to this day.


i wouldn't of fessed up to that


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> I hate that when you see a flap and have to identify whether it's a boob or a bingo wing.


It's the fvcking smell


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Fat girls **** me off......

Apparently real men like curves, I see fat birds post these photos all the time on Facebook and the "curves because no one likes to cuddle a stick"

Well how about I like thin and healthy? How about I don't like my women sucking all the air out the house when she walks up the stairs....how about if I don't like a women dripping her B.O all over me and stopping half way through sex to eat a Fvcking chicken leg


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

yeah i wouldn't say fat girl admirer, but i'm a big lad myself, i'd destroy a small lass. i see smaller built girls similar to children and bigger girls more like woman, much more attractive to me. as in height/bone structure. Well rather have a size 12-14 at my side than a size 8.

so some of you guys who like the tiny waist prob would think i am a fatty chaser, even tho i don't particularly like fat rolls


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

what put me off them was my mates older sister, rode me like a derby winner when i was a desperate to put it in anything and everything 15 year old,(she was about 25/26 i remember her very big titties dangling over my face and underneath them smelt like a mildly sweaty arm pit..put me right off though i did her twice before feeling disgusted in myself (yet again)


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> Flinty, what an awesome post!
> 
> Just lately the attitude shown regarding overweight people, especially women, has shocked me. I didn't realise what a lot of prejudiced people there on this site lately.
> 
> ...


its a skewed look though because you are bound to get a lot more people judging harshly on a bodybuilding site than the average person. A lot of people who sweat and toil for their own results end up resenting people who they see as cant be ar$ed and are happy promoting an unhealthy image


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

husaberg said:


> i wouldn't of fessed up to that


Had to get it off my chest mate, its been bugging me for a while now.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Love a big juicy fat man but even better just a big big massive like powerlifter man

dated a 30 stoner in past haha

but do not... ever ever ever give me a skinny little tiny one.. all bone and tiny little arms and legs ughhhh

its just not sexy, does nothing for me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

What p1sses me off is seeing some fvck off fat person with a pasty in one hand,can of Special Brew and a *** in the other wearing sports clothes......sports clothes?are you taking the p1ss?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

in fact... just to add... id feed him up to make him even bigger

like seeing big men eat big dinners


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

KRSOne said:


> its a skewed look though because you are bound to get a lot more people judging harshly on a bodybuilding site than the average person. A lot of people who sweat and toil for their own results end up resenting people who they see as cant be ar$ed and are happy promoting an unhealthy image


Then again we As bodybuilders & fitness fanatics, very often turn to anabolics, hgh, insulin, peptides. I do gear myself iknow its not good for my health as do we all, and we promote gear use & extreme diets not directly but we do. So is what we do really that much more healthy or even socially acceptable?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Then again we As bodybuilders & fitness fanatics, very often turn to anabolics, hgh, insulin, peptides. I do gear myself iknow its not good for my health as do we all, and we promote gear use & extreme diets not directly but we do. So is what we do really that much more healthy or even socially acceptable?


Yes


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> in fact... just to add... id feed him up to make him even bigger
> 
> like seeing big men eat big dinners


That sounds like a fetish.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> That sounds like a fetish.


Feeder


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Feeder


thats the one


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Captain lats said:


> That sounds like a fetish.


I think it could be and if they got dark hairy hair and lots of it im like mega attracted


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

cas said:


> Fat girls **** me off......
> 
> Apparently real men like curves, I see fat birds post these photos all the time on Facebook and the "curves because no one likes to cuddle a stick"
> 
> Well how about I like thin and healthy? How about I don't like my women sucking all the air out the house when she walks up the stairs....how about if I don't like a women dripping her B.O all over me and stopping half way through sex to eat a Fvcking chicken leg


you just cracked me right up haha.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Then again we As bodybuilders & fitness fanatics, very often turn to anabolics, hgh, insulin, peptides. I do gear myself iknow its not good for my health as do we all, and we promote gear use & extreme diets not directly but we do. So is what we do really that much more healthy or even socially acceptable?


sigh i didnt want to get drawn into the fat debate, id rather hear who fcks hippos ><

thats not the same buddy and you know it, when a BBer turns to gear and gets himself into a rather large size, as unhealthy as it may or may not be, they do not then cry about it and complain about it or do nothing about it unlike a pie eater, who will more than likely just eat the pain away and get bigger and cry more, cycle repeats ad infinitum


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> That sounds like a fetish.





Loveleelady said:


> I think it could be and if they got dark hairy hair and lots of it im like mega attracted


could this be our first match.....

good luck to you both, cant wait for the stag lats


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

FelonE said:


> What p1sses me off is seeing some fvck off fat person with a pasty in one hand,can of Special Brew and a *** in the other wearing sports clothes......sports clothes?are you taking the p1ss?


yea but prob nothing else stretches to fit bro


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> could this be our first match.....
> 
> good luck to you both, cant wait for the stag lats


Good luck trying to cut lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kiwi As said:


> yea but prob nothing else stretches to fit bro


It's like me walking round in full racing leathers and helmet and riding a pushbike


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

husaberg said:


> smasshing a chubs! fcuk that it's like pushing a wheel barrow with a flat tyre


Hahahaha!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Isnt that abit extreme ? My granmothers a heavy sett woman shes had 3 kids and has done manual farm labor all of her life , my ex was chubby but she trained Tae Kwon Do and was pretty fit in that sense, she eats healthy & is a healthy young woman but she is still chubby. (THATS GENETICS).


Is she chubby or fat? I take umbrage at the seriously over weight.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> could this be our first match.....
> 
> good luck to you both, cant wait for the stag lats


so what you saying @Loveleelady.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Smitch said:


> You said recently in a thread that you'd class anyone above 20% body fat percentage as fat.
> 
> Looking in your journal you are in that category, so you hate yourself then?


Did I? Can't remember that, loving the way your all calling me over 20%


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

saxondale said:


> Did I? Can't remember that, loving the way your all calling me over 20%


What would you say you are?

I'm easily that and you're about the same as me.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> so what you saying @Loveleelady.


lats she lives over my side of the world, i'll put you up on the first night but you 2 will need to make your own 'arrangements' there after


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> lats she lives over my side of the world, i'll put you up on the first night but you 2 will need to make your own 'arrangements' there after


see...now you are a true friend.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> see...now you are a true friend.


 :beer:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Smitch said:


> What would you say you are?
> 
> I'm easily that and you're about the same as me.


Now? Under 20. Leanest I got to last year circa 15. Will get b picture's off my laptop one and let you judge.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

saxondale said:


> Now? Under 20. Leanest I got to last year circa 15. Will get b picture's off my laptop one and let you judge.


Not that fussed mate!


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

My husband didnt let me diet....got the hump everytime I suggested it and I hated being big!! Yet he would drool at skinnys and say they would be able to fit in the clothes he liked me to wear so was he a fatty admirer or just a d1ckhead!!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

amy_robin said:


> My husband didnt let me diet....got the hump everytime I suggested it and I hated being big!! Yet he would drool at skinnys and say they would be able to fit in the clothes he liked me to wear so was he a fatty admirer or just a d1ckhead!!


he was a d1ckhead but a controlling one

the reason he would stop you from dieting was more than likely his way of keeping you down, excerting his power of control over you

some ppl are just cocks, sounds like he was a prime example

cos i know a fair few ppl have raised an eye over your avi pics and your log pic, some more have raised more than that too :lol:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sir nobalot fed his first mrs up. She got that fat me and the mrs dad would have bets on how much rocking in the seat it would take her before she could put a glass on the floor  .

I like chubby, can't be doing with bones. I'd rather hear fat slapping than ribs cracking I say


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> he was a d1ckhead but a controlling one
> 
> the reason he would stop you from dieting was more than likely his way of keeping you down, excerting his power of control over you
> 
> ...


Thank you  it never did make much sense to me tbh but I see what u are saying and it fits the bill x


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Have to be chubby / curvy for me, no interest in skinny / lean women at all. Pretty face, big tits, big ****, nice legs, little bit of a belly (flat stomach on a woman is a turn off) :thumb:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> he was a d1ckhead but a controlling one
> 
> the reason he would stop you from dieting was more than likely his way of keeping you down, excerting his power of control over you
> 
> ...


Nail.

On.

Head. :thumbup1:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

saxondale said:


> Is she chubby or fat? I take umbrage at the seriously over weight.


My granma is just a big woman always has been raised on farm food & heavy labor, big belly cause of 3 kids,

Ex she was just chubby ate pretty healthy trained TKD 3 times a week & walks .

But i do agree if they are just very obese and its their own fault ? Then yeah they should try to shift the fat.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Captain lats said:


> see...now you are a true friend.


lol I reckon he wanna bit o the lats


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

amy_robin said:


> My husband didnt let me diet....got the hump everytime I suggested it and I hated being big!! Yet he would drool at skinnys and say they would be able to fit in the clothes he liked me to wear so was he a fatty admirer or just a d1ckhead!!


I trust he is no longer your husband?

I myself started this lark at the wrong side if 19st fat as anything, been at it for four years now and still got more to shift, what can i say my body likes to keep hold of it.

My mum, dad and brother all fat, so got that against me.

But i don't use it as an excuse, just got to push that mush harder to shift it.

I guess my point is a lot out there have a seriously hard time to shift it, it's not just a simple case of eating less so judging people because they're fat is very unfair.

I on the other hand will be hitting tren soon, and i can't wait to see what it does for me.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Dazzza said:


> I trust he is no longer your husband?
> 
> I myself started this lark at the wrong side if 19st fat as anything, been at it for four years now and still got more to shift, what can i say my body likes to keep hold of it.
> 
> ...


yeah my family are all good sized ladies not fat just big and all strong...sounds like u got fantastic commitment!!...good luck with the Tren hope it goes well for u


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Guys...ffs....I think some of u have gone too far....everyone entitled to opinions but some are pushing that when they start saying stuff like..fat, lazy, cellulite, skinny women get lazy too and have cellulite so u know jack **** really. The majority of u don't actually realize what ur doing when u chat like this someone pulled out the fun comp on here because she read what u all said in the other fat thread and didn't want to put her pics up that's how it affects someone and personally that's a shame coz we should be building confidence not breaking them down.. Ur being insensitive and some of this chat dosnt belong here there aren't many women on here as it is so quit with ur rude comments. All u men in this competition putting ur pics up not one female has said anything about ur bodies just wished u luck. Some of ur comments are offensive even I'm cringing reading them. Women are on this forum whether u like it or not so respect it and take ur rudeness to another room where u can slag women off.


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)

Smash ugly girls for fun. No fat chicks though.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

amy_robin said:


> yeah my family are all good sized ladies not fat just big and all strong...sounds like u got fantastic commitment!!...good luck with the Tren hope it goes well for u


Thanks you and me both, it's certainly not from lack of effort or diet, like i posted earlier i went hypo on the cross trainer, that's how hard im pushing it.

Good luck yourself, just be patient as believe me it can take a while if it wants to.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Guys...ffs....I think some of u have gone too far....everyone entitled to opinions but some are pushing that when they start saying stuff like..fat, lazy, cellulite, skinny women get lazy too and have cellulite so u know jack **** really. The majority of u don't actually realize what ur doing when u chat like this someone pulled out the fun comp on here because she read what u all said in the other fat thread and didn't want to put her pics up that's how it affects someone and personally that's a shame coz we should be building confidence not breaking them down.. Ur being insensitive and some of this chat dosnt belong here there aren't many women on here as it is so quit with ur rude comments. All u men in this competition putting ur pics up not one female has said anything about ur bodies just wished u luck. Some of ur comments are offensive even I'm cringing reading them. Women are on this forum whether u like it or not so respect it and take ur rudeness to another room where u can slag women off.


Agree totally, and actually looking at some of the bloke pics, no Alpha males there either, and before you go smashing a fat bird in the weekend, she maybe just lowering her own standards, so as I've already said in previous post, wind ya neck in.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Dazzza said:


> Thanks you and me both, it's certainly not from lack of effort or diet, like i posted earlier i went hypo on the cross trainer, that's how hard im pushing it.
> 
> Good luck yourself, just be patient as believe me it can take a while if it wants to.


Good for you!! U keep working hard!! N thank u I will try to be as patient as possible!!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> I like any girl who makes me smile, laugh , love and be happy.... don't matter how they look as long as they have respect for themselves and other people..
> 
> I would rather have a larger woman that makes me feel great than a awesomely fit woman that makes me feel miserable !!


Bloody hell where the feck have you been? Lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> Guys, would you smash a girl if she had a face like this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but the top pic ain't a bird


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Hmmm...seems like a few ill though out 'opinions' on here.

Are fat people not 'as good' as thin? In what way?

Do thin people just wake up one morning & think: "right, I'll get fat"? Nope, it's a gradual process...their resolve to stop eating becomes eroded.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> Guys, would you smash a girl if she had a face like this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tut, well my dad used to tell me "Don't look at the mantelpiece when you're poking the fire"

Would hit lol


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Guys, would you smash a girl if she had a face like this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Half the porn I watch is like that :whistling:


----------



## lufc90 (Mar 27, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> Guys, would you smash a girl if she had a face like this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on how many jagers were consumed


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Guys...ffs....I think some of u have gone too far....everyone entitled to opinions but some are pushing that when they start saying stuff like..fat, lazy, cellulite, skinny women get lazy too and have cellulite so u know jack **** really. The majority of u don't actually realize what ur doing when u chat like this someone pulled out the fun comp on here because she read what u all said in the other fat thread and didn't want to put her pics up that's how it affects someone and personally that's a shame coz we should be building confidence not breaking them down.. Ur being insensitive and some of this chat dosnt belong here there aren't many women on here as it is so quit with ur rude comments. All u men in this competition putting ur pics up not one female has said anything about ur bodies just wished u luck. Some of ur comments are offensive even I'm cringing reading them. Women are on this forum whether u like it or not so respect it and take ur rudeness to another room where u can slag women off.


Who was that? There's one woman in it. Its a shame if someone pulled out cuz of things like this.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Fùcking sickos. Imagine her licking her lips and dribbling everywhere whilst you're shagging her, then you'd have to lie next to it after you'd finished LOL?!
> 
> No thx Jeff.


would hit SOBER

would tongue kiss AFTER

would hold hands IN STREET

and

would wake up CRYING

lawl


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Who was that? There's one woman in it. Its a shame if someone pulled out cuz of things like this.


There was more than one woman...so I don't know bout the others but she didn't want to put her pics in and gave her place to someone else and I just think considering it's a fun thing and a great idea and generally what this forum is about it's a sad. Can't remember who now lol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> Fùcking sickos. Imagine her licking her lips and dribbling everywhere whilst you're shagging her, then you'd have to lie next to it after you'd finished LOL?!
> 
> No thx Jeff.


That's why man created beer goggles


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Not gonna lie, I love a chubby bird


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> There was more than one woman...so I don't know bout the others but she didn't want to put her pics in and gave her place to someone else and I just think considering it's a fun thing and a great idea and generally what this forum is about it's a sad. Can't remember who now lol


That's a shame. The fact that there's no fat women on here anyway not what I've seen from journals and the avi pics they put up.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I also know of one female member who became very upset, when she was called ugly on here.

Quite a few female members have left UKM because of unkind & sexist remarks.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Who was that? There's one woman in it. Its a shame if someone pulled out cuz of things like this.





Skye666 said:


> There was more than one woman...so I don't know bout the others but she didn't want to put her pics in and gave her place to someone else and I just think considering it's a fun thing and a great idea and generally what this forum is about it's a sad. Can't remember who now lol


it was missmartinez


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

PaulB said:


> That's why man created beer goggles


or test


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

seandog69 said:


> it was missmartinez


That is a great shame as she is deffo not fat and is a very nice lady in my opinion.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Flubs said:


> That is a great shame as she is deffo not fat and is a very nice lady in my opinion.


indeed, but these threads tend to get blown way out of context and far from the original post intentions, once the F word is mentioned some ppl get their backs up for some reason and others speak their mind

i just shrug and let ppl get on with it, i only interject myself on either side when i see something nonsensical posted

well it was her decision and she said although she wasnt going to participate in the comp, she was still going to run hers privately alongside it


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> indeed, but these threads tend to get blown way out of context and far from the original post intentions, once the F word is mentioned some ppl get their backs up for some reason and others speak their mind
> 
> i just shrug and let ppl get on with it, i only interject myself on either side when i see something nonsensical posted
> 
> well it was her decision and she said although she wasnt going to participate in the comp, she was still going to run hers privately alongside it


It's not so much using the Fat word or sharing an opinion we are all entitled it's just thinking they can cross the line and getting on a roll like there in some man cave


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> It's not so much using the Fat word or sharing an opinion we are all entitled it's just thinking they can cross the line and getting on a roll like there in some man cave


again this is true

but as you say, they are ppls opinions and are rightfully entitled to them

things get said, other things get taken out of context, things escalate and then dirt starts flying on all sides

this is the internet and ofc things end up 'herp derp FAWK YOU' lol i dunno but sometimes i find it funny myself but i do enjoy a great deal of schadenfreude, im bad and must be punished :blush:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> again this is true
> 
> but as you say, they are ppls opinions and are rightfully entitled to them
> 
> ...


And shall be if u carry on!!!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> And shall be if u carry on!!!


pffft promises promises


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Fat girls are ****ing disgusting.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

OK.

This and a number of other threads have been discussed by the moderator team, and the vitriol has to stop. It is a form of bullying.

As someone that was in really great shape - a damned site better than most of the people posting idiot fat-ist comments - then over a number of years put on a lot of weight, and now have got rid of it again. If I had looked at UK-M at the time I was overweight I would have been put off from joining. Perhaps it wouldn't have been a bad thing. 

UK-M has a great reputation for being helpful, welcoming and friendly, threads like this damage this reputation, and stop people in genuine need of help to achieve their goals, whatever their starting body type, from joining, asking questions or running a log.

So now to get serious.

If the anti-fat vitriol, in this and similar threads continues, you will be infracted. If you persist you will be banned. This also includes the macho bullshit comments about 'doing a fattie'. Grow up FFS.

If you don't like this then find somewhere else to post. It wont be tolerated here from this point forward.

Take this as a warning, there won't be another.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Not got a particular thing for fat girls, but I do generally prefer a curvy lass to a skinny one. I find bones quite unattractive


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> OK.
> 
> This and a number of other threads have been discussed by the moderator team, and the vitriol has to stop. It is a form of bullying.
> 
> ...


Like! :bounce:


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

dont think i could be with a fat woman, from my experience most of them try to justify being fat, make excuses, lazy and do this whole fat and healthy, fat and proud, curvy thing. its all about the fat storage though, i wouldnt say no to smashing a chubby if she has a fat ass


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

harrison180 said:


> That's a shame. The fact that there's no fat women on here anyway not what I've seen from journals and the avi pics they put up.


I'm pretty big lol...definitely not comfortable putting recent pics up



latblaster said:


> I also know of one female member who became very upset, when she was called ugly on here.
> 
> Quite a few female members have left UKM because of unkind & sexist remarks.


They have indeed...or just lurk a few journals...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> I also know of one female member who became very upset, when she was called ugly on here.
> 
> Quite a few female members have left UKM because of unkind & sexist remarks.


Jeez!!!! Didn't know that. Sad little boys.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Theorist said:


> dont think i could be with a fat woman, from my experience most of them try to justify being fat, make excuses, lazy and do this whole fat and healthy, fat and proud, curvy thing. its all about the fat storage though, i wouldnt say no to smashing a chubby if she has a fat ass


did you actually read my post just 3 above yours?

better check it out if you want to stay here....


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> That's a shame. The fact that there's no fat women on here anyway not what I've seen from journals and the avi pics they put up.





Beklet said:


> I'm pretty big lol...definitely not comfortable putting recent pics up.


 I've gained a bit this last year and considered joining both this and the last motivational comp thread .... But decided against it as also not comfortable with current pics. These threads confirm I made the right decision


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Jeez!!!! Didn't know that. Sad little boys.


Thats what happens when you combine childrens train of thought with fearless computer anonymity , 90% of the people in here are completey different from the persona they portray of the forum. Here behind the shroud of anonymous posts people tend to let go of their fear of verbal retaliation & slag off anything they don`t like . Why ? Cause they are to chicken sh!t to say it to a persons face in real life.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

What do you expect it's half term.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Jeez!!!! Didn't know that. Sad little boys.


To be fair, she made quite a drama taking the comment out of context but thats a diiferent thread a long time ago.

So we're all agreed, we love fat people but not the obese ones? And we're here to help anyone who wishes to loose weight but we're not to suger coat our tough love?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm guessing we can say what we like in MA? @DiggyV


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My opinions are my opinions but I wouldn't slag off any girl on here or call them ugly.I prefer to encourage people. I agree the banter can go a bit too far sometimes


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'm guessing we can say what we like in MA? @DiggyV


Normal rules apply in MA Dave.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

maybe not quite "admire", but any port in a storm as they say


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

And the next person calls me fat gets reported


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

saxondale said:


> And the next person calls me fat gets reported


can we use synonyms?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> And the next person calls me fat gets reported


Hench..cough :whistling:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys you might think it is banter but for someone it is bullying so please take notice of @DiggyV warning on page 10


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> most of them try to justify being fat,


That is true there is always a reason - and it is never a lack of disciple or knowledge !! is it its always something they can not help !!


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

romper stomper said:


> That is true there is always a reason - and it is never a lack of disciple or knowledge !! is it its always something they can not help !!


Ah yes, like genetics or hormone levels, you mean?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1307854/Genetic-excuse-obesity-myth-Fat-gene-beaten-gym.html


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

FelonE said:


> My opinions are my opinions but I wouldn't slag off any girl on here or call them ugly.I prefer to encourage people. I agree the banter can go a bit too far sometimes


To be honest mate your opinions came across as really very strong. I felt uncomfortable seeing your's and many others comments here on the open forum.

I've still got a cellulite @rse/thighs, uncontrollable biscuit greed and some degree of bingo wings so the recent topics have been a bit scary...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Thats what happens when you combine childrens train of thought with fearless computer anonymity , 90% of the people in here are completey different from the persona they portray of the forum. Here behind the shroud of anonymous posts people tend to let go of their fear of verbal retaliation & slag off anything they don`t like . Why ? Cause they are to chicken sh!t to say it to a persons face in real life.


I agree and I swear half the little **** wits that try and be clever with me who are actually about 12 in brain cell commutation would not spk to me like that if they met me :no:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lotte said:


> To be honest mate your opinions came across as really very strong. I felt uncomfortable seeing your's and many others comments here on the open forum.
> 
> I've still got a cellulite @rse/thighs, uncontrollable biscuit greed and some degree of bingo wings so the recent topics have been a bit scary...


I apologise if I came across like that.I never meant to make anyone feel uncomfortable :surrender:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> To be fair, she made quite a drama taking the comment out of context but thats a diiferent thread a long time ago.
> 
> So we're all agreed, we love fat people but not the obese ones? And we're here to help anyone who wishes to loose weight but we're not to suger coat our tough love?


No she didn't make a drama at all and it was a thread recently not ages ago what u on about? Hey listen I meet women everyday who are overweight and i am the first to tell them do something about it it's simple really.and I don't sugar coat it ..but on both these threads it's gone further than that and when ur stacking up as a gang and trying to make a woman feel **** coz that's who ur all directing it at no it's not tough love it's beyond that.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Lotte said:


> To be honest mate your opinions came across as really very strong. I felt uncomfortable seeing your's and many others comments here on the open forum.
> 
> I've still got a cellulite @rse/thighs, uncontrollable biscuit greed and some degree of bingo wings so the recent topics have been a bit scary...


However, put a thread up about firemen and the ladies can drool to their hearts content? Would be handy to know which comments you disagree with, saying you're fat, to someone who is fat is not a crime (yet)

@Pscarbs how many of the complainers are men complaining someone says they are pencil necks, over 25% or dont like been asked 'do you lift'


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> No she didn't make a drama at all and it was a thread recently not ages ago what u on about? Hey listen I meet women everyday who are overweight and i am the first to tell them do something about it it's simple really.and I don't sugar coat it ..but on both these threads it's gone further than that and when ur stacking up as a gang and trying to make a woman feel **** coz that's who ur all directing it at no it's not tough love it's beyond that.


It was two years ago, she put up 4 pictures and asked which one was the prettiest. Blown up out of all proportion by another member, bit like these threads.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

lmao I don't give a ****e about all this fat chat doesn't affect how I think of myself or what I want to achieve

In same way girls we don't like skinny little puny bodys, chicken legs or tiny willys... only we don't go starting a thread on that lmao


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

And for the record, I hate fat blokes just as much.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

saxondale said:


> And for the record, I hate fat blokes just as much.


Really?

You hate someone because they have more fat than you?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Really?
> 
> You hate someone because they have more fat than you?


lol #issues


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Really?
> 
> You hate someone because they have more fat than you?


Yes mate, hate the forced jolliness of them all.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> lol #issues


Blame santa, the bastard


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> lmao I don't give a ****e about all this fat chat doesn't affect how I think of myself or what I want to achieve
> 
> In same way girls we don't like skinny little puny bodys, chicken legs or tiny willys... only we don't go starting a thread on that lmao


You're speaking for all girls?that's a bold statement


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You're speaking for all girls?that's a bold statement


O I stand corrected!!

im sure the other girls loveeeee skinny bodies, chicken legs and tiny willys!!! lmao

thank you for spotting that error felon!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> O I stand corrected!!
> 
> im sure the other girls loveeeee skinny bodies, chicken legs and tiny willys!!! lmao
> 
> thank you for spotting that error felon!


Thanks.Girls love my 2 and a half incher(on a good day)


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

saxondale said:


> However, put a thread up about firemen and the ladies can drool to their hearts content?


What the fvck has that got to do with anything?  Women admiring firemen is not comparable in any way to multiple thread disparaging the overweight and especially women.

The warning has been given by the mods. Go back and read it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't think I could be called an admirer. All of my girlfriends have been size 10 and under. My current girlfriend of 10 years/2 kids is less than 8st, I am approx 20st


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

FelonE said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1307854/Genetic-excuse-obesity-myth-Fat-gene-beaten-gym.html


What that article says is that there is a genetic reason why some people become obese. It can't really use the word 'Myth' if it then goes on to state it as fact (Daily Mail lol)

"Although exercising didn't completely counter the effects of the obesity genes, it did 'dramatically' reduce their impact. Dr Ruth Loos, the study's lead author, said: 'Our research proves that even those who have the highest risk of obesity from their genes can improve their health by taking some form of daily physical activity"


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

This thread is clearly going no where, people are not listening and trying to push what will be tolerated. Making silly comparisons to try and make a point that just isn't there.

read this

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=272054&page=10&p=5116034#post5116034

before thinking about starting another 'FAT' thread.

Thread Closed.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

saxondale said:


> However, put a thread up about firemen and the ladies can drool to their hearts content? Would be handy to know which comments you disagree with, saying you're fat, to someone who is fat is not a crime (yet)
> 
> @Pscarbs how many of the complainers are men complaining someone says they are pencil necks, over 25% or dont like been asked 'do you lift'


it does not matter how many have complained or how many are men, there has been complaints and as i said what you might call banter others will take offence to and call it bullying so it has to stop


----------

